# Heavenly Training Day Microfibre system etc



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Today i had an intense one to one training day which i enjoy doing.
The day was to demonstrate different techniques on how to machine polish using different products and systems.
We used a bonnet with serious defects in and 2000 sanding marks and then proceeded to remove all these defects before moving onto glazes , waxes and crystal technology.

Photo showing sanding marks and paintwork defects on the bonnet and the microfibre systems by Megs and Chemguys being used , both systems played with.



















and upper parts of bonnet to be worked on.










We did side by side comparisons of a rotary using scholl concepts and Megs 105 and the microfibre system , to be fair the microfibre system gave a slightly sharper finish which we both agreed with




























Video showing both halfs



Now was time to get Glenn to finish the panel using the Microfibre system and how the panel looked before on video












and working on the area










and after 2 sets with the Microfibre System










and finished after 3 sets




























Video showing finished section



Moved onto a small bit of wetsanding to remove orange peel..



















only a small amount of time dedicated to this but achieved what we wanted , paper soaked overnight 2000 to 4000 blocked by hand , nothing major.

Results and machined with Scholl concepts s17+










Front half now corrected using rotary , microfibre and wet sanding.










The sectioned off into 3 , centre was done with C1 and also allowed to bleed under the tape to show what happens if any isnt removed correctly.(Although as an experiment)










Sections to the left of strip light are c1 that has bled and cured (on purpose!) , not removable without compounding which is why this product needs a little respect. Fantastic finish and i wouldnt expect anyone to do this when doing a car the same as anything but i wanted to highlight the dangers of misuse of any product.










Outer left was with Celeste Dettaglio and right with Zaino Z2pro showing the 3 categories and application removal and curing times...










Finished bonnet and a good day comparing products and techniques.


----------



## GSchneider (Jul 11, 2011)

AHHH my face is in this!!!


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

That looks great marc, did you have a verdict on MF over rotary?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ya know what if it wasn't for vibration this would have a place in my details because the finish and cut it gave was incredibly good, infact as I posted above and we both agreed on the finish achieved was better by microfibre than foam, a flatter and better clarity surface. The pad spurring was a slight issue as brushing etc disnt really clean the pad and the oils were still prevalent even after trying to clean it so I would still use a few during a detail... A great system non the less and proven in the photos to remove serious defects, a what I would class as normal Paintwork would have been very easy..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like a great day marc.. well done.

and my thoughts were the same as yours.. if the DA was nicer to use (less vibration) i would use it a lot more with the microfibre system(i only have the chem guys ones)


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice work Marc, a few things putting me off trying it is the cost of the pads:doublesho, the spurring that doesn't clean hence using more pads and the vibration, DA is ok for a smidgin but for a full detail of the three stages that you have done would send me up the wall....

Nice test though mate....


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hay
looks like my bonnet is going to be nice and shiny when i get it back :thumb:


kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Any news on when celeste v2 will land?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> Nice work Marc, a few things putting me off trying it is the cost of the pads:doublesho, the spurring that doesn't clean hence using more pads and the vibration, DA is ok for a smidgin but for a full detail of the three stages that you have done would send me up the wall....
> 
> Nice test though mate....


Yea i catch ya drift , i actually started to get used to it towards the end of the day but the system is very very good and i can see why the guys abroad do use this especially with safety in mind.



kdskeltec said:


> Hay
> looks like my bonnet is going to be nice and shiny when i get it back :thumb:
> 
> 
> ...


Get it back? 



Tom_watts said:


> Any news on when celeste v2 will land?


No if im honest , ill speak to them and find out.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Marc are you located in maidstone?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ginge7289 said:


> Marc are you located in maidstone?


Yes i sure am.....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like a great day, I'd love to see C1 applied properly.

What is different in CD V2 please Marc?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

What chem guys pads did you use mate? I have used the megs system and to be fair, i like the resullts it gives, though i found the pad needs changing half way through, due to it getting clogged up and the brush not having much effect. The vibrations were a pain to start, but i guess you get used to it. Wish it was as smooth as my makita though.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

paddy328 said:


> What chem guys pads did you use mate? I have used the megs system and to be fair, i like the resullts it gives, though i found the pad needs changing half way through, due to it getting clogged up and the brush not having much effect. The vibrations were a pain to start, but i guess you get used to it. Wish it was as smooth as my makita though.


best way to clean pads is by using air compressor, brush isnt as effective. Even with compressed air the pads need cleaning regularly - I tend to clean after every set


----------



## GSchneider (Jul 11, 2011)

The pads did have a lot of oil left in them and brushing them wasn't really helpful at all I think there was a point where the pad became saturated and its finding that point and then swapping to a fresh pad, then you can continue the session.

I agree the vibrations at first were very annoying but towards then end I actually found a nice rhythm and balance with the megs g220 v2.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Looks like a great day, I'd love to see C1 applied properly.
> 
> What is different in CD V2 please Marc?


You should have said I did C1 application on 4 BMW's today.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> You should have said I did C1 application on 4 BMW's today.


I am lost as this was posted recent of you not liking C1 , and use body wrap ????

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200660&page=3

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> Get it back?
> 
> .


Ok we will rotate around some other scrap bonnets to keep up in supply then , i know you need the training 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> You should have said I did C1 application on 4 BMW's today.


4 in one day that is some going never done more than one in a day properly I take it this did not include swirl removal clay proper wipe downs etc

Not trying to offend just cant see how it can be done.

Nice results on the bonnet as well Mark the MF system does seem to add to clarity of paint.


----------



## GSchneider (Jul 11, 2011)

I am really proud of that one section of bonnet I learnt on! I wanted to hang it on my wall lol


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

GSchneider said:


> I am really proud of that one section of bonnet I learnt on! I wanted to hang it on my wall lol


It is a great feeling when you see the transformation you can achieve


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

kdskeltec said:


> I am lost as this was posted recent of you not liking C1 , and use body wrap ????
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200660&page=3
> 
> ...





BespokeCarCare said:


> 4 in one day that is some going never done more than one in a day properly I take it this did not include swirl removal clay proper wipe downs etc
> 
> Not trying to offend just cant see how it can be done.


Was a dealer job lads. I just turned up in the car with 4 little bottles of C1, loads of make up pads and plenty of buffing cloths.

I did not have to wash the cars they were all prepped before and sat in the showroom, all I did was wiped them down with some IPA to make sure they were really clean. Yes some had swirls in them but all I did was to quote for applying C1 *only* as requested by the dealer and that is all the dealer got. He was happy, his customers were happy and I was happy when he wrote me a cheque...all happy.

Plus as Kelly said, I don't rate it as the best product, but I apply LifeShine/DiamondBrite to plenty of cars a week as well. Dealer work is 50% of my business so i will apply anything they like as long as the boss man writes me a cheque; I only do it for the money at the end of the day.

_Not trying to offend just cant see how it can be done_ Not taking offence either, if it was a normal job then only one a day.

Not everything is swirl removal and claying.


----------



## GSchneider (Jul 11, 2011)

BespokeCarCare said:


> It is a great feeling when you see the transformation you can achieve


Probably the best feeling ever, I really really enjoy detailing as it really plays in my personal strengths, being a perfectionist

I am really happy Mark at Heavenly Detail was willing to help me I feel that the way he puts across his information fits my minds ability perfectly well.

I will post up when I do a car of my own should be a 2010 black ford fiesta which is my own car


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Makes me want to try the Microfibre System even more... Right order time.


----------

